# 1st grow in 7 years



## Largek (Oct 2, 2021)

Been a long time for me. Life got busy and I didn't have room for my favorite lil green plant. I stay in touch with growing very lightly over the years growing some peppers and herbs and such.

    Now back on the west coast and armed with all the correct tools to do the job right. I spent a few months collecting my set up. 
For this set up I will be starting out w a gorilla grow tent (4x8) Spider farmer sf2000 grow light. Hurricane 4in inline fan with carbon filter,6 gal nursery buckets, house and garden soil a+b, general hydroponics ph kit.(wanted a ph pen but will get next time) 2,  8in Honeywell fans, Fox farm ocean soil, 3 gal pots.

    I started off w a bunch of different seeds I collected from some 8's I got from the smoke shop(yeah I know I should have just bought some seeds but I can't help it im cheap, ha) 
 I soaked some paper towel squeeze it out put  the seeds in there most of them popped tails after about 48 hours 
     I than put the ones that popped in solo cups w soil and drain holes at the bottom. They satt under the sf2000 light about 30in away at 10% power. I left them like that for 14 days than transfer them to 3gal pots. They stayed in there for the rest of the veg cycle which was 60 days all together. I watered once a week w r.o. water ph usually between 6.0-6.5. Started to use house and garden nutrients after 30 days of veg.
   I pick the females out (only two) and transfer them to 6 gal nursery pots. The watering became more frequent in flower I'd say I was watering twice a week  sometimes 3. I always made sure the soil was dry before watering.
  I'm now at day 62 of flower, they looking good, a little hairy but with some more time I think they should be some nice buds.


 Any ? Or anything feel free to ask.
Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Largek (Oct 2, 2021)

2x4 grow tent. Not 4x8.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to the Passion my friend.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome…
Looking good!


----------



## Largek (Oct 10, 2021)

Update: Day 67 Flower
Been giving them just R.o. water w/ p.h. between 6.0~6.5


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Largek said:


> Update: Day 67 Flower
> Been giving them just R.o. water w/ p.h. between 6.0~6.5


Very Nice , Please enter the bud of the month for October
Link


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-october.80069/


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Wecome....nice work.  Keep us up to date.  love a success story.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome and good job on the garden.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome to the Passion my friend.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

Largek said:


> 2x4 grow tent. Not 4x8.


I was about to say, I saw the pick and wondered how big those pots were!  I love to recommend the 2x4, perfect size for a budget grower who wants to grow for themselves. 1/2 pound to 1 pound is realizable. Lots of good lights, I prefer the Mars Hydro SP 3000 for 2x4 but there are many fine lights out there for this size tent.  I have also had great success in this size with one person who used 3 of the Phlizon 1000 LED light, amazon had them on sale for 80 bucks, regularly 120.

As time goes by, you might add another 2x4 as you can start another batch in it when the other tent hits 4-5 weeks of flower.  Then add a 4x4.  2 of the Mars Hydro SP 3000 do a great job there as well as many other lights for this size. My fav small set up is 2 of the 2x4, one with SP 3000 for flower, one with cheap alternative (like Phlizon) for veg.  And a 4x4 with 2 of the SP3000. Nice point, all these lights and tents can easily be interchanged, something that cant be done with one big light in the 4x4.

On lights when used in tents, I can advise this for what it is worth, yes there are more expensive lights that put out more light...BUT. Do you need it?  A good consideration if a tent is used.  Tents usually limit your overall height. With one of the top lights from major companys may put down 1700 at 30 inches away, but I cant use that.  Max use is about 1000-1100 or so.....with the 1700, its too much, plus its too close for its design so your corner par numbers suffer.  Available height goes to nothing because it has to be too far away.

The SP 3000 in a 2x4 or 2 of them in a 4x4 will give 1000-1100 at 18 to 21 inches and the corners will be over 700.  This is excellent BTW.  Numbers are slightly better (believe it or not) for 2 of the SP 3000 in 4x4.  You can see these measurements as well as others at various heights and with various tent sizes.  Look at the reviews on COCOforcannabis.com site.

Bubba


----------

